

Facebook Goes Down Amid Rollout of New Brand Pages  - tshtf
http://mashable.com/2010/12/16/facebook-down-rollout/

======
lars
"Okay, let me tell you the difference between Facebook and everybody else; we
don't crash, ever! If the servers are down for even a day our entire
reputation is irreversibly destroyed."

~~~
mkramlich
meh. Everybody crashes, eventually. Software/hardware is just too complex,
with too many cooks in the kitchen, evolving too fast, with too many unknowns.
That quote from Mark's character in the movie Social Network was more of an
ideal/goal statement rather than fact or hard requirement. Overall I think
Facebook has had great availability/performance considering how many active
users they have.

------
enjo
Is Facebook questions tied to business pages? If so, that is certainly a shot
across the bow for GetSatisifaction I would think.

~~~
code_duck
Of course. FB has taken a leaf out of Microsoft's book. They are now dedicated
to copying smaller businesses, and using overwhelming market power to overrun
the people who actually thought of novel ideas and businesses.

True to the MS style, first they try tr buy you. If you say no, or want too
much money, they'll just copy you. Examples: twitter, foursquare AKA 'the
wall', 'facebook places'.

------
KleinmanB
My god, has anyone seen the awful new photo display?

~~~
joegaudet
Didn't think it was particularly awful, so much as... new.

